# How to get rid of whiteheads?



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys i suffer from whitehead spots and every time i wake up i always have around 2 or 3 main areas on nose, chin and between the eyes and they are really ****sing me off now, I always pop them in the morning which i have to do really as i dont want to go in work with a big whitehead on my face. Anyone else suffer from this and any info or things which will help stop them from happening. thanks alot


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wash.

They're a build up of sebum which clogs pores. Use a daily anti oil face wash and see how you get on after 2 weeks. This sort of thing:

http://www.boots.com/en/Nivea-For-Men-Exfoliating-Face-Scrub-75ml_922611/?CAWELAID=334515481&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Nivea%20For%20Men%20Exfoliating%20Face%20Scrub%2075ml


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I did used to suffer quite a bit with this and was just down to certain things in my diet, not using the right moisturiser and drinking enough water. I avoid fatty and sugary foods altogether if I can as the next day or 2 it will come back to haunt me in the form of a spot. O and I exfoliate once a week which helps.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

sunbed?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

benzoyl peroxide, brand: panoxyl 10% is good, can buy at express chemist or chemist4u or get off gp if its bad, but paying a gp is more expensive than buying on net lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for replies, i will get that cream been reading up at benozyl is meant to help, also recommendeded is an exfoliator any one you recommend one? At the moment i just use a basic clearasil facewash this does not seem to prevent them.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

St Ives Face Scrub from boots man, seems to work its magic, always get black and white heads tbh


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Neutrogena blackhead removing scrub. Tescos about £4.00 This will un clog your pores and should eliminate the whitehead issue.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

baggsy said:


> thanks for replies, i will get that cream been reading up at benozyl is meant to help, also recommendeded is an exfoliator any one you recommend one? At the moment i just use a basic clearasil facewash this does not seem to prevent them.


if you have spots atm dont exfoliate, a dermo will give you an ear bashing if you said that lol, exfoliating removes the dead skin yesm but leave the fresh raw skin below open to bacteria infection, if there is spots in the area then exfoliating will cause a break out causing more spots and possibly lead to acne. only exfoliate if your skin is clear this will help prevent spots, but exfoliating with spots will make them alot werse


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Clearasil is awful it just dries your skin out.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

A.U.K said:


> Neutrogena blackhead removing scrub. Tescos about £4.00


yeh its fine for black heads as thats just dirt in the porse, white heads are full of bacteria that thewhat the puss is a mixture of white blood cells fighingt the problem and the bacteria and its Feces


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

vtec_yo said:


> Clearasil is awful it just dries your skin out.


i agree i got the deep clear clearasil and it just made my face read and could hardly move my mouth lol, over drying your skin causes your oil glands to over compensate which increases spots further, so you need to try and keep normal skin moisture, a little dryness can be good but over drying will cause a break out


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

stone14 said:


> if you have spots atm dont exfoliate, a dermo will give you an ear bashing if you said that lol, exfoliating removes the dead skin yesm but leave the fresh raw skin below open to bacteria infection, if there is spots in the area then exfoliating will cause a break out causing more spots and possibly lead to acne. only exfoliate if your skin is clear this will help prevent spots, but exfoliating with spots will make them alot werse


What would you recommend for me i am ordering the cream benozyl right now and will be going out later what shall i pick up which will help?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have a link to what is imo the best skin wash set iv ever used, best value benoxyl 10% . and b5 if you want to look into that, is good for reducing oil gland stimulation, imo 5g maintainance ans 20-30g to combat and clear spots/ acne. vit b5 is good for upto moderate acne, oxytet anti-b from gp i will help also.

http://www.coldfusionacne.com/orderNow.php

benzoyl 10%

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/product_2655_panoxyl-aquagel-10-40g.html

b5

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/vitamin_b5


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

you can use a product called md-formulations.containes glucolic acide.had spots all over my face.looked like a pizza.been using it for 9 years.berly never had spots since.you can by it at skincare shops.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Toothpaste was a good shout if I had a bad spot. Just left it on for an hour or so.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

colour them in


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

glycolic acid is grewat, the wases are small %, glycolic acid is stronger 30% and above is used for dermo skin peels to remove the top layer of skin which is done by a doctor when you pay private clinics skin rejuvination and scar removal.

the washes we can buy otc are sumit like 3%


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for replies fellas


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

best thing ive ever bought for spot removal is a cream called quinoderm, look it up

its brilliant, only thing ive ever used to get rid of spots

but i still get spots, i dont know how to stop getting them. But once they are there, apply the quinoderm to them and it gets rid of them in a day most of the time


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Once I stopped putting various washes and lotions on my face and just washed with warm water and put a simple moisturiser on they stopped appearing.

Also noticed a big difference when I started drinking 3L water a day.

However last night I felt sorry for myself with my shoulder and ate a big bag or Doritos and a jar of dip and don't look too great this morning.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

could also be cuz ur a virgin


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

stone14 said:


> glycolic acid is grewat, the wases are small %, glycolic acid is stronger 30% and above is used for dermo skin peels to remove the top layer of skin which is done by a doctor when you pay private clinics skin rejuvination and scar removal.
> 
> the washes we can buy otc are sumit like 3%


the md formulations is 12%


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bayliss said:


> the md formulations is 12%


nice, be you feel smooth and fresh after a wash with that lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure i read cold fusion glycolic acid was 3% but now im not sure, i no defo its not over 30% cause i no that and above is for specialist skin removal as well as other alpha hydroxyl acids


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

there are hundreds if not thousands of face washs, creams etc etc etc etc and ive tried loads...

and some do work to a degree or another, BUT the only problem is that you are just putting out the fire in regards to spots.

spots occur because your skin produces too much oil and the pores get blocked with trapped bacteria

ive never had really bad acne, just a few white heads usually in the morning and ive suffered with this problem for many years despite washing my face twice daily and keeping my skin clean

ive not had a SINGLE spot, pimple or any other kind of acne for 2 months now and the reason is that ive dealt with the ROOT of the problem

in short i take 20mg accutane daily (intention of using for up to 6 months), only sides were dry lips and face and i swear by my life its a fcuking miracle pill!!

And imo the only reason why this wonder drug is not prescribed to more sufferers is that a multi billion pound skin care market would be greatly affected selling there crap which often causes more problems than they cure.

end of.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been looking into acne not just for the whiteheads but i have some bacne and if i can get rid of the white heads and bacne in one that would be awesome. I have looked at accutane for a long time mainly for bacne was thinkin maybe running 40mg per day and see how it goes


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

L00NEY said:


> there are hundreds if not thousands of face washs, creams etc etc etc etc and ive tried loads...
> 
> and some do work to a degree or another, BUT the only problem is that you are just putting out the fire in regards to spots.
> 
> ...


I'm on 20mg of accutane per day too and I agree it's magic. I used to have bad cystic acne but after 3 weeks it's clearing up nicely.

Only sides are dry lips and skin but nothing a bit of vasaline and a moisturizer can't sort out.

To be honest accutane might be a bit overkill for the occasional whitehead.

This is one of the best facewashes i've used:



Use it before bed.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

tane is the no1 acne pill best in the world, 20mg eod is the difrence from me having severe acne on the whole of my upper body and 4-5spots on an aas cycle, i eouldnt run aas without it now and thank god for generic cipla tane :thumb:

high dose of vit b5 20-30mg ed has the same action as tane but not as severe and no were near as potent as tane and none of the nasty side effects, tane is befoe best at maintainance dose to prevent acne.

but i think vitb5+ antibiotics is a great mix with benzoyl peroxide for low-mod acne.

tane being for mod-severe acne, or for those who are suseptable to severe acne and want to prevent with a maintainance dose

1mg per kg of bw is the safe max dose prescribed by a dermo but with 4weekly blood tests to test your liver, i would advice if you need tane to clear severe acne then go to a dermo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm on 20mg of accutane per day too and I agree it's magic. I used to have bad cystic acne but after 3 weeks it's clearing up nicely.
> 
> Only sides are dry lips and skin but nothing a bit of vasaline and a moisturizer can't sort out.
> 
> ...


i also think johnson&johnson deep clean face wipes are great also for out and about with oily skin, there the blue/green pack of 10, they help clear my back and face/neck when i have breakouts and dont overly dry your skin, more for removing whats on it, anti-bac and leave you nice and fresh and oil/dirt free, on cycle i will prob use a about 2 packs per week when im at work on the go. no other face wipe ive used had been as good as these.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

best skin wipes imo


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> tane is the no1 acne pill best in the world, 20mg eod is the difrence from me having severe acne on the whole of my upper body and 4-5spots on an aas cycle, i eouldnt run aas without it now and thank god for generic cipla tane :thumb:
> 
> high dose of vit b5 20-30mg ed has the same action as tane but not as severe and no were near as potent as tane and none of the nasty side effects, tane is befoe best at maintainance dose to prevent acne.
> 
> ...


yeah cipla is very good thats what i use


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Some great information here guys. I personally have an oily t-zone and get spots in this area when I've been eating greasy foods or when I did TBOL/Anavar. Otherwise it's ok. I'm gonna be doing a Test E cycle and I want to be prepared. I don't want anything too harsh on the skin, as like I said, I don't get "acne" but my spot count is bound to increase with the Test in my system. I currently use Johnson's Clean & Clear with Microbeads in the morning and Clean & Clear exfoliating pads at night. I will add in some vitamin B5 to help.

What would you recommend for me?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Dermalogica daily microfoliant is the best exfoliant around. Expensive but has photoshopped my skin. Also a clay cleanser/mask will reduce sebum and production. Use an oilfree lightweight moisturiser afterward, such as Clinique Dramatically different gel or neutrogena oil free moisturiser. Drink and eat well, take your efa's and supplement with vitamin e, vitamin d3, and evening primrose or starflower oil. Also make sure your pillowcase is cleaned every week, especially if you use hair products like gel/wax.

Blimey, you'd never guess i was from essex huh lol


----------



## STAN. (Mar 31, 2012)

cat pee


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

steam room


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

@Stone:

You say 20-30g of Vitamin B5 everyday, yet on the MyProtein website it says "As a dietary supplement we recommend consuming 1g daily to help combat acne". Your recommendation is extremely high in comparison, so what do you base this dose on?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

How to get rid of white heads???...........Racist:001_tt2:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

rectus said:


> @Stone:You say 20-30g of Vitamin B5 everyday, yet on the MyProtein website it says "As a dietary supplement we recommend consuming 1g daily to help combat acne". Your recommendation is extremely high in comparison, so what do you base this dose on?


Hello mate sorry I missed this post, I base my dose recommendation on my experience with b5, I'm most of MP recomendations are under dosed and just there to make the product look like it will last longer with smaller dose use, if u look on other acne websites well the 1s iv seen recommend 5mg as maintainance and 15-20g ed to combat acne.

I had good effect from 20mg ed with mod acne but if its severe then you will need more so thats why I recommend 20-30mg ed. And I'd 100% garantee mp recomended doses won't touch acne from aas use, maybe natural acne but not hormonal acne the more dht in your system the more oil is produced so the more oil supression u need and u get best results for that from tane, if you want to scratch the surface of tane with a otc sup your going to need those doses iv sugested imo.

If you cope well with less then even better but imo for aas induce hormonal acne MP doses are usless and may only stand achagains low acne but imo mod-severe no chance.


----------

